# Need some direction



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 7, 2005)

Can you guys direct me to some free online audio sermons on partial preterism? Much thanks.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2005)

You can find Gary Demar on Daniel's 70 weeks here...

http://radioapologia.com/audio.php

David Chilton on Armageddon in AD70 here...

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=580521261


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 7, 2005)

much thanks Robert.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

Ken Gentry audio here


----------



## rgrove (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah! Missed them for free by a day!  I got a few of those sermons yesterday from Covenant Media Foundation in the "Major Bible Prophesies" series... Listened to "The Millennium: Understanding Revelation 20" last night. Excellent sermon.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2005)

Good link Chris. Don't know how I missed those. Woo hoo!
You had a good link too Ron but I'm too cheap to go for those.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Good link Chris. Don't know how I missed those. Woo hoo!
> You had a good link too Ron but I'm too cheap to go for those.



While you're on sermon audio - look for Gary Demar's stuff as well. There's only one regarding eschatology but quite a few on law and apologetics and history...

Also - Check out Mt. Olive Tape Library as well. They have Bahnsen's 63 tapes on Revelation for .25 each rental. They have tons of material in their catalogue that they haven't digitized yet.


----------



## rgrove (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> You had a good link too Ron but I'm too cheap to go for those.


I would have been too had I know some of the were free! 



> _Originally posted by crhoades_Also - Check out Mt. Olive Tape Library as well. They have Bahnsen's 63 tapes on Revelation for .25 each rental. They have tons of material in their catalogue that they haven't digitized yet.


Wow... .25 each? That's tons cheaper than CMF. They want $1.99 each MP3 _63 times over_! It's a lot of $$$$ to get them all. That's why I've only gotten one section on the two witnesses to hear what he has to say. The cost for the whole thing is prohibitive, though... And no breaks if you buy in bulk. You can buy a rather large pile of Revelation commentaries for that kind of money. I wish they'd drop the price some...


----------

